# Lost in time



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

I've been itching to do this, and well since my shrimp are active, my fish decided to sit still long enough to snap a pic, why not?

Perhaps this could have been better executed, I am not sure what else I could have done, but all in all, it has a sort of washed out look of an older photograph. I used several layers, changing one to a sepia tone then overlaid that onto a creamy background then overlaid a colour background with transparency on that. Then on yet another layer I cropped the ring to give it a sharper appearance.

What are your thoughts, what else should be brought into the light? Or is it fine as it is?


----------

